# Notebook - erste Inbetriebnahme



## xx00xx (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

heute abend bekomme ich nun endlich mein lang ersehntes Notebook vom "Christkind" gebracht und wollte mal nachfragen, wie es mit der ersten Inbetriebnahme/dem Akkuaufladen abläuft.

Meine Frage stelle ich deshalb, weil ich beinem Praktikum in einem IT-Fachgeschäft bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme eines Notebooks dieses nur mit dem Netzstecker eingerichtet habe, dann den Akku rein, 24h geladen und diesen dann einmal komplett endladen habe (mit einer Filmwiedergabe...).

Nur ist das wirklich notwendig, oder sitmmt das überhaupt, was ich da geschrieben habe?

Ich meine, das sei ganz sinnvoll, da wir in Chemie irgentwann mal die chemischen Prozesse einer Batterie/eines Akkus besprochen haben..
Ganz sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht mehr.

MfG


PS: Ich glaube dieses Thema wäre für andere User ebenfalls interessant .


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2009)

bei modernen notebookakkus ist das an sich egal, aber wenn es möglich ist, sollte man im zweifel den akku in der tat voll laden und dann auch wieder quasi FAST ganz entleeren - aber nicht nur beim ersten mal, sondern so oder so. und nicht zu lange geladen unbenutzt rumliegen lassen, wobei sich dann wiederum die frage stellt: braucht jemand, der denn akku 4 monate rumliegen läßt, den akku überhaupt bzw. ist so jemandem dann wichtig, ob er nun 4 oder 3,5 std hält ?


----------



## xx00xx (24. Dezember 2009)

Okay, danke für deine Antwort.

MfG


----------



## guidodungel (24. Dezember 2009)

Kann aus Erfahrung sagen, daß es wirklich ziemlich egal ist ob mit oder ohne Akku voll oder halb oder wie auch immer geladen. Den Memory- Effekt gibt es im Mobilen Computerbereich eigentlich nicht mehr.
Im schlimmsten Fall hält der Akku eben ein paar Minuten weniger!


----------



## Kadauz (24. Dezember 2009)

Bei Lio-Ion Akkus gibts keine Memoryeffekt. Vielmehr altert so ein Akku ab seiner Produktion und verliert pro Monat schon 1-2% seiner Kapazität. Dabei "schadet" es dem Akku am meisten, wenn er zu 100% voll aufgeladen ist, da hier die Ionen einen Zustand extremer Spannung besitzen. Schädlich ist auch Wärme. Wenn du den Akku also pflegen willst, nicht 100% aufladen und während dem Betrieb aus dem Notebook entfernen.


----------



## Zerebo (24. Dezember 2009)

Zumindest einmal im Monat und beim ersten mal sollte man den Akku vollständig laden und entladen.Damit sich die Elektronik einstellen kann.
Sonst gilt nie ganz leer und nie ganz voll ist am besten.


----------



## guidodungel (25. Dezember 2009)

Also, auspacken und loslegen!


----------

